# Identificado el cuerpo de la desaparecida Sandra Bermejo



## acitisuJ (4 Ene 2023)

El cuerpo localizado hace semanas en Cabo Peñas es el de Sandra Bermejo


Las pruebas de ADN han confirmado que el cuerpo localizado por unos pescadores el pasado 23 de diciembre en Cabo Peñas (Gijón) corresponde al de Sandra Bermejo




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

DEP.

La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.

Interesante caso desde el punto de vista forense: Cuerpo muy deteriorado (el mar es terrible). Desafío casi imposible saber la causa de la muerte.



Rediooss dijo:


> Esta chica fue ex-alumna y además trabajó durante una temporada como secretaria personal de Javier Urra, psicólogo forense en la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia y Juzgados de Menores de Madrid desde 1985. Un personaje muy mediático que le gusta salir mucho como tertuliano en la tele, un tipo que nunca ha denunciado la corrupción sexual de menores en los centros de menores, un definitiva, un personaje muy siniestro, un tipejo de mal agüero, un colaborador del Sistema. Desde que me enteré de este detalle nunca me dio buena espina este asunto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, vaya, vaya...







La alumna joven y atractiva...







...que pasa a ser _*secretaria personal*_ del gran capitoste académico de "cierta edad":







_*Secretaria personal*_...¿no tenía acaso secretaria este importante señor antes?

El puesto de _*secretaria personal*_, ¿se consigue a dedo? ¿No hay acaso oposición para eso?

¿Pagaba el sueldo de su _*"secretaria personal"*_ de su bolsillo? ¡Pues vaya envidable desahogo económico el de este respetable señor!

La aventajada alumna, investigadora y _*secretaria personal*_ INEXPLICABLEMENTE ABANDONA TODO yluego curiosamente se larga a...Gijón, _of all places_. Qué raro. Como si "huyese" de Madrid.

Y habla de "traumas".

El gran capitoste académico da SU "pista": "DEBE DE SER UNA SECTA" (vide supra)
​Emigras de Gijón a Madrid. Normal si quieres ampliar tus posibilidades.​​Pero, ¿de Madrid a Gijón? ¿? ¿Y abandonando tu Alma Mater, tu proyecto de investigación con tu prestigioso ex-profesor y tus oprotunidades laborales y académicas? ¿?​
¿QUÉ MOTIVO tuvo la joven, atractiva, exitosa y bien situada psicóloga para emigrar de Madrid a Gijón?

¿No tenía acaso familia, amigos o PAREJA en Madrid?

Yo por _DILIGENCIA DEBIDA_ POLICIAL ante toda muerte no aclarada, antes de cerrar el caso haría un repasito a qué hizo exactamente en Madrid la finada y POR QUÉ abandonó una aprentemente prometedora carrera profesional y académica en la capital del país para irse a Gijón, precisamente.

Es un hecho criminalístico bien conocido que muchos criminales se "inyectan" (es el término técnico) en la investigación de su caso para echar balones fuera. Ha pasado muchas veces. El asesino aportó sus "teorías" y sus "investigaciones" a la Policía.



Octubrista dijo:


> Es evidente que esa mujer huyó del "centro de poder" para el que fue "captada".
> 
> Quienes huyen pueden tener varias motivaciones.
> 
> ...







ApartapeloS dijo:


> Es raro que una licenciada ocupe un puesto de secretaria no? Suelen ser categorías profesionales más bajas no?



Cierto.

Pero ella era secretaria PERSONAL del excelentísimo Sr. profesor.

Personal, ¿entiende usted? Eso ya es otro nivel.



Salchichonio dijo:


> Menudo tarado el Ayn, tiene su gracia normalmente pero aquí ya da asco pena difamando



A nadie difamo.

Me limito a describir los hechos: El respetabilísimo y de edad madura Sr. Profesor escogió como _*secretaria personal*_ a la atractiva y joven alumna. Exclusivamente por sus altas capacidades para poder hacer los trabajos que necesitaba el Sr. profesor. Por supuesto. Por eso se contrata siempre a gente en el sector público. ¿Quié puede dudarlo?

_*It is a fact*_, que diría Karl Popper.

Luego la alumna por motivos a investigar abandona su Universidad, su irreprochable relación laboral con el respetabilísimo Sr. profesor y hasta si Comunidad autónoma, y por motivos no explicados se muda 500 Km al norte y myere en extrañas cicunstancias tras publicar mensajes un tanto turbios.

¿A quién difamo?

¿Le parecen a usted difamatorios los hechos?


----------



## kukaña (4 Ene 2023)

Estarán buscando a quién culpar.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

kukaña dijo:


> Estarán buscando a quién culpar.



Un malvado hombre-blanco heterosexual tuvo la culpa fijo.....


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (4 Ene 2023)

Pues parece que se confirma que son suyos

DEP


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

kukaña dijo:


> Estarán buscando a quién culpar.



Con un cuerpo flotando en el mar no van a poder culpar a nadie.

El mar es implacable, no se va a poder deducir nada de semejante cuerpo.

Esto es no Ester López 2.0. Un caminito en Valladolid "cuida" las evidencias forenses de un cuerpo. El mar no.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Ene 2023)

Y decían que el cuerpo parecía de una anciana porque le faltaba la dentadura. ¿El mar le habrá podido arrancar la dentadura?


----------



## VOXero (4 Ene 2023)

A ver, hace año y medio escribió en su Facebook esto:

*Llevaba tiempo sin publicar, quizás porque ya no me siento tan identificada con la persona que sonríe en la foto, ni con la palabra “psicóloga”. Y aunque tuviese muchas cosas sobre las que escribir, no veía el momento de remodelar la página para que tuviese una imagen y un nombre más en sintonía con mi sentir del presente. Pero esta mañana me he dado cuenta de que eso no es tan importante.

Hoy me gustaría hablar sobre el trauma y la disociación. Dos temas que me fascinan y con los que me he ido encontrando muy habitualmente a lo largo de los años. 

Hay veces que algunas vivencias tienen tanto impacto en nuestra psique que a esta no le queda más remedio que disociarse, dejando fuera de la conciencia ciertos momentos de nuestra historia y lo vivido en ellos. Es una de las formas que tiene nuestra mente de protegerse. Como no puede soportar ni sostener el dolor, lo entierra en lo más profundo. 

Lo que sucede en la disociación, es que hay una parte de la persona, a la que se denomina Parte Aparentemente Normal (PAN), que continúa hacia delante y otras partes que se quedan congeladas y no pueden seguir avanzando. Estas últimas reciben el nombre de Partes Emocionales (PE).

La parte aparentemente normal suele ser bastante funcional y estar adaptada a la sociedad. Es la que permite a la persona continuar con su día a día, de forma práctica, desde el hacer. A la vez suele estar anestesiada y tener dificultad para sentir, tanto las emociones, como las sensaciones en el propio cuerpo. 

Las partes emocionales, son las que se quedan fijadas en la experiencia traumática y podrían considerarse más disfuncionales, porque al haberse quedado ancladas en el pasado responden a los estímulos del presente de manera incongruente. Son partes muy sensibles, que sienten “demasiado”, que están en modo supervivencia.

Es como si en la persona hubiese dos fuerzas tirando a la vez en direcciones opuestas, una hacia la vida y otra hacia la muerte. Podría parecer que la que se dirige hacia la vida es la parte aparentemente normal, ¿pero realmente esto es así? Porque no se me ocurre más muerte que una vida sin sentir. 

La pregunta que ronda en mi cabeza estos últimos días es ¿hasta qué punto hemos normalizado las consecuencias de la disociación? Vivir sin sentir, vivir en estado de alerta, vivir necesitando controlar todo lo que nos rodea, vivir creyendo que el otro es una amenaza, vivir desde una dureza extrema, vivir en una trinchera con la munición cargada, vivir con miedo, vivir con desconfianza. 

Cada día puedo sentir con más claridad que el estado natural del ser es el amor, es la apertura, es la conexión con todo lo demás. Y que cuando esto no es así, suele ser porque algo no va bien, porque puede haber una fragmentación en la persona que se refleja afuera con contundencia. 

Por suerte, podemos rescatar a cada una de las partes que viven adentro nuestra. Podemos reintegrar todo lo que en su momento se quedó fuera. Para ello necesitamos generar una estructura psíquica que pueda sostener, incorporar y acoger a estas partes que tanto necesitan ser miradas y atendidas. El proceso puede ser muy duro, porque el dolor se ha quedado encapsulado y necesita ser reexperimentado de alguna manera para ser liberado. Pero, personalmente, me gusta creer que hay mucha verdad en aquello que decía Rumi de que “la herida es el lugar por donde entra la luz”, y que, cuando te pones frente a esa realidad que crees que no vas a poder soportar, al final, con voluntad y determinación, terminas iluminando toda esa oscuridad que te mantenía lejos de tu ser.*

Es obvio que algo no estaba bien en esa cabeza y el suicidio parece más que obvio


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Y decían que el cuerpo parecía de una anciana porque le faltaba la dentadura. ¿El mar le habrá podido arrancar la dentadura?



Si pierdes los dientes ante morten y vives años más (caso ancianos) las mandíbulas se reabsorben. Parte del hueso mandibular está ahí como reacción a las fuerzas de los dientes: Sin dientes, se reabsorbe.

Si pierdes los dientes post mortem, no. Pierdes el diente, pero el hueso queda porque en cadáveres lógicamente no se reabsorbe.

Empiezo a cuestionarme la competencia de los forenses del caso si han dicho esa barbaridad.

Otra opción: Dientes destruidos al cadáver de forma intencional para ocultar identidad o borrar pruebas. Es raro pero se ha hecho.



Despotricador dijo:


> Burbuja es el gran pozo de sabiduría y conocimiento hispánico. Lleno de insignes economistas, vulcanólogos y ahora forenses.



De Vulcanología sé lo que me enseñaron en EBG y BUP.

De _*Forensics*_ sé bastante más.



Scout.308 dijo:


> nos dejas joyas de sabiduría como que te puedes romper la clavícula al disparar el calibre .223 si no cuidas al milímetro la postura de tiro



Nunca he escrito eso.

Es usted un mentiroso.

Desmiéntame con un enlace, adelante, embustero.



Scout.308 dijo:


> A lo mejor lo decías del .308 o del 30-60, pero vamos, lo mismo es, no cambia lo absurdo de la afirmación. Me alegra ver al menos que no intentas desmentir lo de la escopeta.



Que _puedes_ lesionarte tirando con 30.06 lo sabe cualquiera que haya tirado con un Springfield. El Garand es más tolerable porque ya hay un mecanismo a gas repartiendo en el tiempo el _felt recoil_.

Y cambia TODO. El 30.06 no tiene NADA que ver con el .223 a la hora de "aguantarlo".









Innominate artery dissection and stroke after rifle recoil - PubMed


Cervical artery dissection is a frequent cause of stroke, more so in young patients. Innominate artery (IA) dissection is uncommon, and most often associated with dissection of other major arteries like the aorta. The leading cause of IA injury is high-energy thoracic trauma, as in motor vehicle...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Ischemic stroke secondary to aortic dissection following rifle butt recoil chest injury: a case report - PubMed


Ischemic stroke secondary to aortic dissection is not uncommon. We present a patient with left hemiplegia secondary to Stanford type A aortic dissection extending to the supra-aortic vessels, which was precipitated by rifle butt recoil chest injury. The diagnosis of aortic dissection was delayed...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Con respecto a la escopeta...









Shotgun recoil causing severe acute aortic regurgitation years after replacement of the aortic valve and ascending aorta - PubMed


Blunt chest trauma can lead to severe, life-threatening injury to chest organs, including the aorta, heart, lungs, and major airways. We describe a 64-year-old man who had undergone replacement of his aortic valve and ascending aorta 14 years earlier (at age 50) and suddenly developed severe...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Pues CLARO que te puedes lesionar por mero retroceso de cartuchería gorda.

A Franco en los 60 los médicos le prohibieron cazar, porque ya no era prudente que un señor de su edad tirase con escopeta de cañón de quebrar (una semiautomática a gas hubiese sido algo más amable).

En nuestra guerra los "nacionales" al entrar en Badajoz recurrieron a un simplicísimo métido para localizar a combatientes "republicanos" que se hacían pasar por civiles: Ver si tenían el HEMATOMA causado por la culata del Mauser español.

Tengo una tercerola Mauser español. NO ES AGRADABLE tirar con ella. Ídem escopetas cañón de quebrar.

Si ignora usted todo esto no es culpa mía.


----------



## PhilippBatz (4 Ene 2023)

Menudos profesionales los forenses diciendo al principio que no era ella.

@Murray's


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Un malvado hombre-blanco heterosexual tuvo la culpa fijo.....



Era Franquista de Vox, no se te olvide cerrar el perfil correctamente.
Y ademas tenía un coche de gasolina.
DEP


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> A ver, hace año y medio escribió en su Facebook esto:
> 
> *Llevaba tiempo sin publicar, quizás porque ya no me siento tan identificada con la persona que sonríe en la foto, ni con la palabra “psicóloga”. Y aunque tuviese muchas cosas sobre las que escribir, no veía el momento de remodelar la página para que tuviese una imagen y un nombre más en sintonía con mi sentir del presente. Pero esta mañana me he dado cuenta de que eso no es tan importante.
> 
> ...



Me siento identificado con este texto.

La diferencia es que yo he superado mi trauma. Sigué ahí, pero superado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

PhilippBatz dijo:


> Menudos profesionales los forenses diciendo al principio que no era ella.
> 
> @Murray's



Sí, dan mucha confianza...

Mira que es fácil callarte hasta que no sepas algo con certeza.

Lo de que no era ella porque no tenía dientes es alarmante para los que sabemos un poquitín de Medicina Forense.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Era Franquista de Vox, no se te olvide cerrar el perfil correctamente.
> Y ademas tenía un coche de gasolina.
> DEP



Y encima comía carne con salsa, que también es de fachas, de machistas y contamina mucho.....


----------



## remerus (4 Ene 2023)

Al menos la familia descansara dentro de la desgracia.


----------



## Yomismita (4 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> A ver, hace año y medio escribió en su Facebook esto:
> 
> *Llevaba tiempo sin publicar, quizás porque ya no me siento tan identificada con la persona que sonríe en la foto, ni con la palabra “psicóloga”. Y aunque tuviese muchas cosas sobre las que escribir, no veía el momento de remodelar la página para que tuviese una imagen y un nombre más en sintonía con mi sentir del presente. Pero esta mañana me he dado cuenta de que eso no es tan importante.
> 
> ...



A ver, lo que cuenta sobre trauma y disociación desde un punto de vista psicológico es correcto, y la psicología tiene técnicas para hacerles frente (EMDR, tapping)...

Herramientas que desconocen una aplastante mayoría de psicólogos.


----------



## supercuernos (4 Ene 2023)

Selfie vanidoso....y acantilado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con un cuerpo flotando en el mar no van a poder culpar a nadie.
> 
> El mar es implacable, no se va a poder deducir nada de semejante cuerpo.
> 
> Esto es no Ester López 2.0. Un caminito en Valladolid "cuida" las evidencias forenses de un cuerpo. El mar no.



Unos pescadores decían que junto a su coche había otros dos. Y por ahí va a ir el tema. La familia dice que no puede ser nada sentimental porque no había NADA.


----------



## Julc (4 Ene 2023)

De los creadores de "Son huesos de animales, no de niños" llega "Si no tiene dientes, es que era muy vieja".


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> A ver, hace año y medio escribió en su Facebook esto:
> 
> *Llevaba tiempo sin publicar, quizás porque ya no me siento tan identificada con la persona que sonríe en la foto, ni con la palabra “psicóloga”. Y aunque tuviese muchas cosas sobre las que escribir, no veía el momento de remodelar la página para que tuviese una imagen y un nombre más en sintonía con mi sentir del presente. Pero esta mañana me he dado cuenta de que eso no es tan importante.
> 
> ...



Es muy raro que le falten los dientes...


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> Interesante caso desde el punto de vista forense: Cuerpo muy deteriorado (el mar es terrible). Desafío casi imposible saber la causa de la muerte.



Si "entra en escena" un buen forense se podrá saber.

Lo primero analizar golpes, fracturas en huesos. A partir de ahí, tras el análisis de las diversas floras de necrófagos podrá saber la fecha exacta de la muerte.

Será un trabajo interesante (desde el punto de vista anatopatológico) y laborioso.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si pierdes los dientes ante morten y vives años más (caso ancianos) las mandíbulas se reabsorben. Parte del hueso mandibular está ahí como reacción a las fuerzas de los dientes: Sin dientes, se reabsorbe.
> 
> Si pierdes los dientes post mortem, no. Pierdes el diente, pero el hueso queda porque en cadáveres lógicamente no se reabsorbe.
> 
> ...



Pero cob las pruebas de ADN esta práctica es esteril.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me siento identificado con este texto.
> 
> La diferencia es que yo he superado mi trauma. Sigué ahí, pero superado.



Es un texto muy general. Mucha gente se puede identificar con él.


----------



## acitisuJ (4 Ene 2023)

supercuernos dijo:


> Selfie vanidoso....y acantilado



¿Un accidente por hacerse una bonita pero arriesgada foto? Pues no sería la primera vez ni la última que pasara eso.


----------



## Rediooss (4 Ene 2023)

Esta chica fue ex-alumna y además trabajó durante una temporada como secretaria personal de Javier Urra, psicólogo forense en la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia y Juzgados de Menores de Madrid desde 1985. Un personaje muy mediático que le gusta salir mucho como tertuliano en la tele, un tipo que nunca ha denunciado la corrupción sexual de menores en los centros de menores, un definitiva, un personaje muy siniestro, un tipejo de mal agüero, un colaborador del Sistema. Desde que me enteré de este detalle nunca me dio buena espina este asunto.









El mentor académico de Sandra Bermejo cree posible que la captara una secta


Javier Urra, psicólogo forense y experto en conductas conflictivas, tiene en alta estima a su exalumna: "Es una mujer muy segura de sí misma"




www.epe.es


----------



## meusac (4 Ene 2023)

Emilio Duró dice que los que estudian psicología es porque ellos mismos no están muy enteros


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Y encima comía carne con salsa, que también es de fachas, de machistas y contamina mucho.....



Macho, no tienes un sólo mensaje que no sea una soberana idiotez.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> Es obvio que algo no estaba bien en esa cabeza y el suicidio parece más que obvio



Siempre ha sido la teoría más probable de ser cierta, por más que medios y familiares marearan la perdiz.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

Rediooss dijo:


> Esta chica fue ex-alumna y además trabajó durante una temporada como secretaria personal de Javier Urra, psicólogo forense en la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia y Juzgados de Menores de Madrid desde 1985. Un personaje muy mediático que le gusta salir mucho como tertuliano en la tele, un tipo que nunca ha denunciado la corrupción sexual de menores en los centros de menores, un definitiva, un personaje muy siniestro, un tipejo de mal agüero, un colaborador del Sistema. Desde que me enteré de este detalle nunca me dio buena espina este asunto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, vaya, vaya...







La alumna joven y atractiva que pasa a ser secretaria personal del gran capitoste académico de "cierta edad":







La alumna luego curiosamente se larga a...Gijón, of all places. Qué raro. Como si "huyese" de Madrid.

Y habla de "traumas".

El gran capitoste académico da SU "pista": "DEBE DE SER UNA SECTA".

Emigras de Gijón a Madrid.

Pero, ¿de Madrid a Gijón?


----------



## jotace (4 Ene 2023)

Estuve en el cabo de Peñas con mis hijos y mujer y la verdad, no me gustan los sitios con tantos precipicios si voy con ellos, me siento intranquilo.

Apuesto por suicidio. Yo no me voy solo a hacer turismo, espero a ir con conocidos, además es una forma ideal de conectar con la gente de la zona cuando te has mudado tú solo a un sitio nuevo, que te lleven de excursión.


----------



## CreepyCoin (4 Ene 2023)

Tuvo una aventura sesual con el capitoste y este no quería nada serio.

barranco.


----------



## Despotricador (4 Ene 2023)

Burbuja es el gran pozo de sabiduría y conocimiento hispánico. Lleno de insignes economistas, vulcanólogos y ahora forenses.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> ...





VOXero dijo:


> A ver, hace año y medio escribió en su Facebook esto:
> 
> *Llevaba tiempo sin publicar, quizás porque ya no me siento tan identificada con la persona que sonríe en la foto, ni con la palabra “psicóloga”. Y aunque tuviese muchas cosas sobre las que escribir, no veía el momento de remodelar la página para que tuviese una imagen y un nombre más en sintonía con mi sentir del presente. Pero esta mañana me he dado cuenta de que eso no es tan importante.
> 
> ...



Relacionen foreros. Dificil saber si se suicido o la suicidaron.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

Despotricador dijo:


> Burbuja es el gran pozo de sabiduría y conocimiento hispánico. Lleno de insignes economistas, vulcanólogos y ahora forenses.



De Vulcanología sé lo que me enseñaron en EBG y BUP.

De _*Forensics*_ sé bastante más.


----------



## martinmar (4 Ene 2023)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Y decían que el cuerpo parecía de una anciana porque le faltaba la dentadura. ¿El mar le habrá podido arrancar la dentadura?



El mar igual no, pero un congrio, seguro que si.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si pierdes los dientes ante morten y vives años más (caso ancianos) las mandíbulas se reabsorben. Parte del hueso mandibular está ahí como reacción a las fuerzas de los dientes: Sin dientes, se reabsorbe.
> 
> Si pierdes los dientes post mortem, no. Pierdes el diente, pero el hueso queda porque en cadáveres lógicamente no se reabsorbe.
> 
> ...




Cualquier forense distingue un diente arrancado de una hostia del caído por otros motivos, sin ir más lejos por cómo queda el alveolo en caso de que la pieza no esté (avulsión)


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> De Vulcanología sé lo que me enseñaron en EBG y BUP.
> 
> De _*Forensics*_ sé bastante más.



A mí me gusta cuando te pones a sentar cátedra sobre las armas fuego, y nos dejas joyas de sabiduría como que te puedes romper la clavícula al disparar el calibre .223 si no cuidas al milímetro la postura de tiro  
O que lo sabio es no tirar más de 3 o 4 cartuchos del 12 de una vez para evitar lesiones de hombro


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

Scout.308 dijo:


> nos dejas joyas de sabiduría como que te puedes romper la clavícula al disparar el calibre .223 si no cuidas al milímetro la postura de tiro



Nunca he escrito eso.

Es usted un mentiroso.

Desmiéntame con un enlace, adelante, embustero.


----------



## TALEBIANO (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí, dan mucha confianza...
> 
> Mira que es fácil callarte hasta que no sepas algo con certeza.



Me recuerda a aquella que examinó los restos óseos de la hoguera del caso Bretón y dijo que eran de ardilla o algo así.


----------



## Julc (4 Ene 2023)

Despotricador dijo:


> Burbuja es el gran pozo de sabiduría y conocimiento hispánico. Lleno de insignes economistas, vulcanólogos y ahora forenses.



Y si sacamos los cubatas, tiemblan en el CERN.


----------



## GatoAzul (4 Ene 2023)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Y decían que el cuerpo parecía de una anciana porque le faltaba la dentadura. ¿El mar le habrá podido arrancar la dentadura?



Las dentaduras son MUY importantes para los forenses.


----------



## Murray's (4 Ene 2023)

El ADN confirma que los restos humanos hallados en el Cabo Peñas son compatibles con los de Sandra Bermejo


Todo parece indicar que podrían pertenecer a la joven psicóloga madrileña afincada en Gijón que despareció a principios del mes de noviembre




www.lasprovincias.es





Es ella

Porqué no dicen es un suicidio que vivia amagada?

Que mania con no naturalizar la depresión y los suicidas.

DEP


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nunca he escrito eso.
> 
> Es usted un mentiroso.
> 
> Desmiéntame con un enlace, adelante, embustero.



A lo mejor lo decías del .308 o del 30-60, pero vamos, lo mismo es, no cambia lo absurdo de la afirmación. Me alegra ver al menos que no intentas desmentir lo de la escopeta.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (4 Ene 2023)

Al menos tuvo muchas relaciones sexuales con decenas de hombres antes de morir


----------



## Escachador (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, vaya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Secretaria de un forense mediatico, una gran casualidad.


Yo no creo en las casualidades.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Ene 2023)

Coincido en que el tal Urra me parece repugnante.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2023)

que pena que el cuerpo este tan deteriorado, era una ocasion ideal para montar otro circo...


----------



## Kicki (4 Ene 2023)

Yo no creo que esta chica se haya suicidado, me apostaba guita a ello.

Y ese perfil de persona me suena, cuánto más investiguen menos les va a gustar a la familia conocer detalles. A mí sí que me parece un buen misterio, a priori.


----------



## kukaña (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con un cuerpo flotando en el mar no van a poder culpar a nadie.
> 
> El mar es implacable, no se va a poder deducir nada de semejante cuerpo.
> 
> Esto es no Ester López 2.0. Un caminito en Valladolid "cuida" las evidencias forenses de un cuerpo. El mar no.



No creo que la espera sea para encontrar pruebas en el cadaver, pero que les gustaría culpar a alguien no hay dudas.


----------



## Octubrista (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> ...



Es evidente que esa mujer huyó del "centro de poder" para el que fue "captada".

Quienes huyen pueden tener varias motivaciones.

Una motivación muy poderosa es huir por miedo, miedo por lo que vió (o el mundo en el que participó), y/o miedo porque otros sabían que lo sabía.

De determinadas sectas es peligroso salirse.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

Scout.308 dijo:


> A lo mejor lo decías del .308 o del 30-60, pero vamos, lo mismo es, no cambia lo absurdo de la afirmación. Me alegra ver al menos que no intentas desmentir lo de la escopeta.



Que _puedes_ lesionarte tirando con 30.06 lo sabe cualquiera que haya tirado con un Springfield.

Cambia TODO. El 30.06 no tiene NADA que ver con el .223 a la hora de "aguantarlo".









Innominate artery dissection and stroke after rifle recoil - PubMed


Cervical artery dissection is a frequent cause of stroke, more so in young patients. Innominate artery (IA) dissection is uncommon, and most often associated with dissection of other major arteries like the aorta. The leading cause of IA injury is high-energy thoracic trauma, as in motor vehicle...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Ischemic stroke secondary to aortic dissection following rifle butt recoil chest injury: a case report - PubMed


Ischemic stroke secondary to aortic dissection is not uncommon. We present a patient with left hemiplegia secondary to Stanford type A aortic dissection extending to the supra-aortic vessels, which was precipitated by rifle butt recoil chest injury. The diagnosis of aortic dissection was delayed...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Con respecto a la escopeta...









Shotgun recoil causing severe acute aortic regurgitation years after replacement of the aortic valve and ascending aorta - PubMed


Blunt chest trauma can lead to severe, life-threatening injury to chest organs, including the aorta, heart, lungs, and major airways. We describe a 64-year-old man who had undergone replacement of his aortic valve and ascending aorta 14 years earlier (at age 50) and suddenly developed severe...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Pues CLARO que te puedes lesionar por mero retroceso de cartuchería gorda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es evidente que esa mujer huyó del "centro de poder" para el que fue "captada".
> 
> Quienes huyen pueden tener varias motivaciones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Murray's (4 Ene 2023)

Kicki dijo:


> Yo no creo que esta chica se haya suicidado, me apostaba guita a ello.
> 
> Y ese perfil de persona me suena, cuánto más investiguen menos les va a gustar a la familia conocer detalles. A mí sí que me parece un buen misterio, a priori.




Y que crees le ha podido pasar sino es suicidio? Expón tu teoria...


----------



## Rextor88 (4 Ene 2023)

Me la pela.


----------



## cacho_perro (4 Ene 2023)

SÍNDROME DE MUJER BLANCA JOVEN GUAPA DE BUENA FAMILIA DESAPARECIDA Nº 432342333 EN EX-PAIN.... SI FUERA UN VIEJO FEO POVRE NI PUTO CASO NI SE HABRÍA MOVILIZADO Y GASTADO LA PASTA QUE SE HA HECHO, IRÍA AL MONTÓN DE CHOPOCIENTAS DESAPARICIONES QUE HAY AL AÑO EN ESTE BENDITO PAÍS SIN HACER NI PVTO CASO POR "FALTA DE MEDIOS" Y A TOMAR POR CULO....


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

se despeño haciendose un selfie


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> A ver, hace año y medio escribió en su Facebook esto:
> 
> *Llevaba tiempo sin publicar, quizás porque ya no me siento tan identificada con la persona que sonríe en la foto, ni con la palabra “psicóloga”. Y aunque tuviese muchas cosas sobre las que escribir, no veía el momento de remodelar la página para que tuviese una imagen y un nombre más en sintonía con mi sentir del presente. Pero esta mañana me he dado cuenta de que eso no es tan importante.
> 
> ...



Era psicóloga y no tenía ni pajolera idea de la psicología más básica. Virgen santa.

Lo que te hace humano es el razonamiento lógico, el cual aumenta a medida que el CI es mayor. La gente emocional ESTÁ ENFERMA. Están más próximos a los animales, tienen poco CI, no comprenden su entorno y, si no los cuida alguien, acaban palmando de la forma más estúpida en cualquier momento. A veces, también es síntoma de infantilismo e incluso de psicopatía y sociopatía. De que el cerebro de esa persona no es el de un humano adulto plenamente desarrollado.

Básicamente, piensa que ser un animal desequilibrado y descontrolado, incapaz de entender e interactuar con su entorno, es algo bueno. Estaba adicta al chute drogadicto que significan las emociones en su cuerpo. No era distinta de una cocainómana, alguien adicto al azúcar o a las harinas.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con un cuerpo flotando en el mar no van a poder culpar a nadie.
> 
> *El mar es implacable, no se va a poder deducir nada de semejante cuerpo.*
> 
> Esto es no Ester López 2.0. Un caminito en Valladolid "cuida" las evidencias forenses de un cuerpo. El mar no.




me lo apunto


----------



## jotace (4 Ene 2023)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> se despeño haciendose un selfie



Estaría subido a la nube, ese o el de antes. Deberían haber mirado eso lo primero.


----------



## mike17 (4 Ene 2023)

Descanse en la paz del Señor.


----------



## Mas Pauer (4 Ene 2023)

meusac dijo:


> Emilio Duró dice que los que estudian psicología es porque ellos mismos no están muy enteros



Duró es la definición de vendehumos. Es el Roberto Benigni de las charletas remuneradas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Porqué no dicen es un suicidio* que vivia amagada?*
> 
> Que mania con no naturalizar la depresión y los suicidas.
> 
> DEP



Como lo sabes?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

Julc dijo:


> Y si sacamos los cubatas, tiemblan en el CERN.



tu riete, pero los payasos del cern no consiguen abrir del todo la puerta al infierno con su maquinita de colisionar hadrones de esos y mira que llevan años intentandolo, porque todavia no han descubierto como colisionarlos con furia porcina
podriamos decirles como, pero a satanas no lo alcanzas con un portal fisico, no funciona asin


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

a ver si vamos a tener un serial killer por asturias rescondido entre las vacas y la niebla...


----------



## PhilippBatz (4 Ene 2023)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Como lo sabes?



Hombre, yo no sé si se llegará a saber lo que pasó en este caso, lo veo complicado, pero dentro de las tres causas posibles (suicidio, accidente u homicidio) parece la más probable.


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ene 2023)

Pero hay dos muertas, o es que han identificado el torso brazo cabeza que apareció en las rocas?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ene 2023)

Se estaría haciendo un selfie para el postureo y cayó de espaldas, no sería la primera.



#elpostureomata #nosqueremosvivas


----------



## Il Corvo (4 Ene 2023)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Me recuerda a aquella que examinó los restos óseos de la hoguera del caso Bretón y dijo que eran de ardilla o algo así.



Me acuerdo perfectamente, de rata decía la Charo.


----------



## ApartapeloS (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> ...



Es raro que una licenciada ocupe un puesto de secretaria no? Suelen ser categorías profesionales más bajas no?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Es muy raro que le falten los dientes...



Me recuerda a Alcaser



VOXero dijo:


> A ver, hace año y medio escribió en su Facebook esto:
> 
> *Llevaba tiempo sin publicar, quizás porque ya no me siento tan identificada con la persona que sonríe en la foto, ni con la palabra “psicóloga”. Y aunque tuviese muchas cosas sobre las que escribir, no veía el momento de remodelar la página para que tuviese una imagen y un nombre más en sintonía con mi sentir del presente. Pero esta mañana me he dado cuenta de que eso no es tan importante.
> 
> ...



Apesta a secta-logia que echa para atras.

pd: Brillante el segundo post de @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Que _puedes_ lesionarte tirando con 30.06 lo sabe cualquiera que haya tirado con un Springfield.
> 
> Cambia TODO. El 30.06 no tiene NADA que ver con el .223 a la hora de "aguantarlo".
> 
> ...





No defraudas macho, tienes la virilidad de una niña de 4 años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ene 2023)

Las probabilidades eran que se había suicidado, ya que es uno de los lugares preferidos por los que viven en Asturias, desde hace muchos años….lo de la desaparición forzada siempre me pareció algo muy raro. No tenía sentido en esa zona, está muy vigilada aunque parezca mentira…por eso del furtivismo…


----------



## etsai (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> ...



Si esto fuese el típico thriller americano tendríamos a un tenaz inspector que se obsesionaria con el caso y no pararía hasta desenredar la madeja, arriesgando su puesto y su vida 

Pero esto es Españordo y todos sabemos que el caso quedará archivado.


----------



## Hulagu (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> ...



De Madrid a Gijón es progresar, paleto.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Ene 2023)

Hulagu dijo:


> De Madrid a Gijón es progresar, paleto.




Claro que si, ejemplo claro de progreso como el tuyo.

EL caso huele raro, nunca los medios gastan miles y miles de horas en algo que no esta programado y este caso es un ejemplo deello.


----------



## Murray's (4 Ene 2023)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Como lo sabes?




Ya han contestado.

O es accidente, o es homicidio o suicidio y las dos primeras parecen inverosímiles.
Por otro lado no es la /el primera/o que se tira por un acantilado para poner fin a su agonía de vida. 









Exfutbolista se suicida tras lanzarse de un acantilado de 30 metros - Momento Deportivo RD


Un exfutbolista holandés falleció el pasado 12 de mayo al lanzarse de un acantilado para caer al mar, en un hecho que fue grabado por la pareja del difunto.




momentodeportivord.com













17 minutos de angustia para evitar un suicidio en los acantilados de Gijón


Familiares de la joven alertaron a la Policía Nacional y los agentes hablaron por teléfono con ella durante 17 minutos hasta que el dispositivo de búsqueda detuvo la posible tragedia



www.lavozdeasturias.es














Se suicida un niño de 13 años tirándose por un acantilado en un posible caso de acoso escolar


Sus padres le habían cambiado de colegio porque los últimos años habían sido "un infierno".




www.huffingtonpost.es





Está claro que es un suicidio más de los 4000 y pico que cada año hay en España.


----------



## stuka (4 Ene 2023)

Se ha hablado mucho de que era “psicóloga”…como descartando el suicidio. Porque, claro, una “profesional” no se va a suicidar por un bajón.

Alucino.

Es de primero de párvulos de la vida saber que los que estudian enfermedades mentales es…porque ELLOS MISMOS SON CONSCIENTES de que las padecen. Por eso se sienten motivados.

Otro ejemplo: en mi larga vida NUNCA he conocido a un oculista que no lleve gafas.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (4 Ene 2023)

Cada día se suicidan hombres, a esos no les dais ni voz ni voto.

LLEGA UNA CHARO, TODOS DE RODILLAS Y ESCANDALIZADOS.


----------



## Emita (4 Ene 2023)

Si ya las cabezas son un misterio, unimos un mentor, un guru, ayahuasca, rituales esotéricos, el traslado a Gijón lejos de familia y amigos, retiros espirituales sin comer ni hablar en los Picos de Europa... pues para que quieres más


----------



## Yomismita (4 Ene 2023)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Era psicóloga y no tenía ni pajolera idea de la psicología más básica. Virgen santa.
> 
> Lo que te hace humano es el razonamiento lógico, el cual aumenta a medida que el CI es mayor. La gente emocional ESTÁ ENFERMA. Están más próximos a los animales, tienen poco CI, no comprenden su entorno y, si no los cuida alguien, acaban palmando de la forma más estúpida en cualquier momento. A veces, también es síntoma de infantilismo e incluso de psicopatía y sociopatía. De que el cerebro de esa persona no es el de un humano adulto plenamente desarrollado.
> 
> Básicamente, piensa que ser un animal desequilibrado y descontrolado, incapaz de entender e interactuar con su entorno, es algo bueno. Estaba adicta al chute drogadicto que significan las emociones en su cuerpo. No era distinta de una cocainómana, alguien adicto al azúcar o a las harinas.



Precisamente el texto describe el funcionamiento ANORMAL de la mente bajo los efectos del trauma.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2023)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Es raro que una licenciada ocupe un puesto de secretaria no? Suelen ser categorías profesionales más bajas no?



Cierto.

Pero ella era secretaria PERSONAL del excelentísimo Sr. profesor.

Personal, ¿entiende usted? Eso ya es otro nivel.


----------



## ApartapeloS (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Pero ella era secretaria PERSONAL del excelentísimo Sr. profesor.
> 
> Personal, ¿entiende usted? Eso ya es otro nivel.



Incluso un jefe de secretaria no llegaría a un nivel de administrativo o diplomado como mucho, para esa plaza que evoca usted se me ocurre otro nombre, lo de secretaria me parece un puro eufemismo


----------



## stuka (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Pero ella era secretaria PERSONAL del excelentísimo Sr. profesor.
> 
> Personal, ¿entiende usted? Eso ya es otro nivel.




Tú también has estudiado psicología...por eso no agradeces mi post anterior; te has sentido retratado.

Tampoco hay que ser muy sibilino para comprender tu íntimo estado mental.

Y hay otra motivación más para estudiar esa mierda: CONOCER LAS CLAVES PARA DOMINAR A LOS DEMÁS. En mi curro CASI todos los jefes "estudian" esa mierda. Son psicópatas puros y por eso han llegado, no quieren "curarse", quieren JODER a los demás.


----------



## The Hellion (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me siento identificado con este texto.
> 
> La diferencia es que yo he superado mi trauma. Sigué ahí, pero superado.



¿Se siente usted identificado con un texto que dice "podemos rescatar a cada una de las partes que _viven adentro nuestra_"?

Redactar una frase así debería entrañar automáticamente la anulación de cualquier titulación académica superior a la enseñanza preescolar.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> ...



Si conserva la espina dorsal se puede intentar buscar diatomeas adheridas a la médula, cuya presencia indicaría que fueron aspiradas y por tanto la mujer cayó viva al agua 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 34Pepe (4 Ene 2023)

Me decanto por el asesinato por dos motivos, la falta de la dentadura y su último trabajo

A falta de tener más datos da la impresión que le falta TODA la dentadura, eso no es normal. Algún diente debería tener y es práctica común destrozarla para que no se pueda identificar al cadaver. Los peces se comen la carne. Unos submarinistas se perdieron en Malpelo (Colombia) hace unos años y se recuperó varios meses después una masa informe de carne con dientes que pudieron identificar

Su trabajo.....seguro que estoy equivocado pero todo lo que tenga que ver con los Centros de Menores de este país apesta, Baleares, Valencia....y parece que no es algo fortuito sino que sigue un organigrama que se replica en todas las comunidades

Con el tiempo veo que los crímenes de mujeres sospechosos de tramas....digamos satánicas....no son reivindicados por las feministas y caen en el olvido mediático, como la chica de Traspinedo o la pareja del pantano de Susqueda

Si no nos dan la murga los medios más de una semana es que hay algo raro que no interesa airear y todos miran para otro lado

Modo Poirot off


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Ene 2023)

Unas semanas antes el padre de un amigo estuvo con ella y otros tantos conocidos y amigos. No notó nada extraño en ella, estaba alegre. Obviamente no quiere decir nada.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Ene 2023)

Emita dijo:


> Si ya las cabezas son un misterio, unimos un mentor, un guru, ayahuasca, rituales esotéricos, el traslado a Gijón lejos de familia y amigos, retiros espirituales sin comer ni hablar en los Picos de Europa... pues para que quieres más



Si, estuvo con gente de una especie de comuna hippie, tres días sin comer ni hablar.


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

Por qué cualquier hilo en burbuja se termina conviertiendo en un hilo de conspiranoicos???


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

etsai dijo:


> Si esto fuese el típico thriller americano tendríamos a un tenaz inspector que se obsesionaria con el caso y no pararía hasta desenredar la madeja, arriesgando su puesto y su vida
> 
> Pero esto es Españordo y todos sabemos que el caso quedará archivado.



Lol. Poco conoces tú la justicia americana real xD

Saludos


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Unas semanas antes el padre de un amigo estuvo con ella y otros tantos conocidos y amigos. No notó nada extraño en ella, estaba alegre. Obviamente no quiere decir nada.



Pudo resbalar en las rocas 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecta Hijaputa (4 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> ...




No sé quién es esta mujer, pero siempre que salen desapariciones y asesinatos mediáticos suelen ser psyops, o como se escriba. Vaya, que está todo preparadísimo.


----------



## JJDunbar (4 Ene 2023)

meusac dijo:


> Emilio Duró dice que los que estudian psicología es porque ellos mismos no están muy enteros



Y, ¿quién lo está?


----------



## workforfood (4 Ene 2023)

Hoy en día los análisis de ADN son rutinarios.el tema de la dentadura es una técnica forense antigua para identificar y se usa cuando no sirve el ADN pero tienen que tener tu perfil dental.


----------



## spica (4 Ene 2023)

Me inclino por accidente o suicidio.

En esas zonas hay mucho viento, una racha y te despeña. 

Suicidio por ser zona conocida para ello.
Joder si habia hasta una carretera que desembocaba en el mismo precipio por la que se tiraban en coche.


----------



## Focus in (4 Ene 2023)

sin datos puede ser cualquier cosa: asesinato, suicidio, accidente... Habría que saber mucho mas sobre el caso y la persona para ver por donde van los tiros.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Ene 2023)

34Pepe dijo:


> A falta de tener más datos da la impresión que le falta TODA la dentadura, eso no es normal. Algún diente debería tener y es práctica común destrozarla para que no se pueda identificar al cadaver.



Con el ADN es irrelevante que haya dientes o no.


----------



## etsai (4 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Lol. Poco conoces tú la justicia americana real xD
> 
> Saludos



Por eso he dicho 'el típico thriller americano'.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (4 Ene 2023)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Y decían que el cuerpo parecía de una anciana porque le faltaba la dentadura. ¿El mar le habrá podido arrancar la dentadura?



El mar lo arranca todo, a mí me quitó el alma.


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ene 2023)

spica dijo:


> Me inclino por accidente o suicidio.
> 
> En esas zonas hay mucho viento, una racha y te despeña.
> 
> ...



Y el gobierno sociolisto del Principado, y el gobierno sociolisto de Madrid no ponen medidas antisuicidio o videovigilancia o algo....
No me sorprende....


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ene 2023)

etsai dijo:


> Por eso he dicho 'el típico thriller americano'.



Aquí es más de Paco y Toño los Guardias Civiles del puesto del pueblo de all lao, que ponen multas cuando se escapan las vacas del prao... Y Mari Carmen la de Cientifica por oposición de cuando Felipe González, de esas que tardan 2 meses en hacer una prueba de ADN.
Paquismo manda


----------



## McNulty (4 Ene 2023)

Me huele a paleto asturianu que se encoña de ella, ella le dice que no quiere vivir en una aldea de mierda, la mata y la tira al mar.


----------



## Cipoton (4 Ene 2023)

loca de manual, me importa una mierda


----------



## spica (4 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Y el gobierno sociolisto del Principado, y el gobierno sociolisto de Madrid no ponen medidas antisuicidio o videovigilancia o algo....
> No me sorprende....




Efe / oviedo

Una mujer mató ayer por la mañana a su marido en el domicilio donde residían con sus dos hijos menores, de 10 y 14 años, en Oviedo. 

Le acuchilló una sola vez por la espalda y después se desplazó en su coche hasta la zona de Cabo Peñas, a unos 40 kilómetros de distancia, y se suicidó arrojándose por un acantilado.


----------



## pamplinero (5 Ene 2023)

PhilippBatz dijo:


> Menudos profesionales los forenses diciendo al principio que no era ella.
> 
> @Murray's




Esto me recuerda al caso de los niños del parricida Jose Breton. Encontraron restos de una hoguera con huesos y dijeron que era de un perro. Despues vino otro forense "mejor" lo volvio a analizar y dijo que nanai, que eso eran niños.








La forense que dictaminó que los huesos eran de animales reconoce que se equivocó


La antropóloga forense de la Policía Nacional Josefina Lamas, que emitió el primer informe pericial en el caso Bretón sobre los restos óseos hallados en la hoguera de la finca de Las Quemadillas, ha reiterado en el juicio que se equivocó en primer lugar al atribuir los huesos encontrados a animales.




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## The Sentry (5 Ene 2023)

De todo esto saco solo una puñetera conclusión. 
12 días 0ara comprobar unos resultados de ADN? España a la vanguardia de la tecnología. 
A ver cuando cae el meteorito y volvemos a las cavernas de verdad, esto de vivir en cavernas disfrazadas es una tomadura de pelo.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (5 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Es muy raro que le falten los dientes...



Puede ser trata de blancas, a saber.


----------



## autsaider (5 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me siento identificado con este texto.
> 
> La diferencia es que yo he superado mi trauma. Sigué ahí, pero superado.



¿Como lo superaste?


----------



## usuario baneado (5 Ene 2023)

Pues yo veo tristeza en los ojos de esa sonrisa falsa del link del OP


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Al menos tuvo muchas relaciones sexuales con decenas de hombres antes de morir



Lo cual seguramente le resolvió la existencia.


----------



## ashe (5 Ene 2023)

Pues no era fea, y resulta "curioso" como en función del sexo se informa de una forma u otra..

De momento seguro que estarán buscando a un culpable para echarle mierda, por supuesto hombre blanco autóctono hetero


----------



## blefaritis (5 Ene 2023)

ashe dijo:


> Pues no era fea, y resulta "curioso" como en función del sexo se informa de una forma u otra..
> 
> De momento seguro que estarán buscando a un culpable para echarle mierda, por supuesto hombre blanco autóctono hetero



Eso, mejor que no investiguen nada, no vaya a ser que encuentren un culpable blanco hetero y se ofenda algún resentido.


----------



## ashe (5 Ene 2023)

blefaritis dijo:


> Eso, mejor que no investiguen nada, no vaya a ser que encuentren un culpable blanco hetero y se ofenda algún resentido.



el problema es que muchas de las investigaciones son ideologicas, la prueba por ej es cuando al hacer una investigación se quita X cosas para no afectar a determinados "colectivos" (invasores principalmente)


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (5 Ene 2023)

34Pepe dijo:


> Me decanto por el asesinato por dos motivos, la falta de la dentadura y su último trabajo
> 
> A falta de tener más datos da la impresión que le falta TODA la dentadura, eso no es normal. Algún diente debería tener y es práctica común destrozarla para que no se pueda identificar al cadaver. Los peces se comen la carne. Unos submarinistas se perdieron en Malpelo (Colombia) hace unos años y se recuperó varios meses después una masa informe de carne con dientes que pudieron identificar
> 
> ...



Con toda probabilidad no irás mal encaminado... Otro expediente que se cerrará en falso o como suicidio. Ten la certeza de que habrá gente en las FCSE que tendrán muy claro que es un caso con bastante chicha. Huele a víctima de una secta a kilómetros.


----------



## Antisocialista (5 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me siento identificado con este texto.
> 
> La diferencia es que yo he superado mi trauma. Sigué ahí, pero superado.



Alguna lectura o actividad sugerida


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (5 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Un malvado hombre-blanco heterosexual tuvo la culpa fijo.....



Pues claro. Seguro que la mató directamente un marroncito pero es que a ese marroncito le dejó entrar al país probablemente un blanco hetero así que....


----------



## trancos123 (5 Ene 2023)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Es raro que una licenciada ocupe un puesto de secretaria no? Suelen ser categorías profesionales más bajas no?



No, la gran mayoría de psicólogos están en el paro. Han de trabajar en lo que sea.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (5 Ene 2023)

No estoy puesto sobre este caso y no lo he seguido. De primeras te da por pensar en un suicidio, pero ya leyendo lo de la dentadura tuerce las cosas. Desconozco muchos datos, como si había quedado con alguien ese día por ejemplo.
Tiene pinta de que se va a liar todo mucho, porque claro, siendo un cadáver que ha estado en el mar un tiempo hay excusa para justificar que no se pueden ver ciertas pruebas de forma clara.
.....
Los que habláis de los abusos a menores en centros, me da que no es solo en nuestro país. Hace años cuando leí la novela de " los hombres que no amaban a las mujeres", el libro entre otras cosas, tocaba ese tema también de los menores que son tutelados y abusados , y eso que el autor era sueco y hablaba, de forma ficticia, pero sospecho que con mucha denuncia velada, de su país. Vamos, que sospecho que sean prácticas habituales a nivel internacional.


----------



## ApartapeloS (5 Ene 2023)

trancos123 dijo:


> No, la gran mayoría de psicólogos están en el paro. Han de trabajar en lo que sea.



Pero si hoy día llegan a ministros! Nunca estuvieron mejor!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Ene 2023)

Es peligroso vivir en regiones social-comunistas. La mayoría de la gentuza que te encuentras en ellas y te cruzas en tu camino son criminales, delincuentes o psicópatas.

O eres uno de ellos, o tienes todas las de perder, en ocasiones con trágicas consecuencias.


----------



## Abubilla73 (5 Ene 2023)

pamplinero dijo:


> Esto me recuerda al caso de los niños del parricida Jose Breton. Encontraron restos de una hoguera con huesos y dijeron que era de un perro. Despues vino otro forense "mejor" lo volvio a analizar y dijo que nanai, que eso eran niños.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tal fulana, insistió en el juicio su postura. La incompetencia y la soberbia del funcionariado no conoce límites.


----------



## spica (5 Ene 2023)

A ver, hay un hecho que nos escamotean y puede ser clave.

Trabajaba de psicoterapeuta pero no dicen donde, si era una consulta privada o era atendiendo "cosas del gobierno".

Hay que recordad que esta joven estaba en Madrid en cosas de menores y conflictivos y se marcha a Gijon y encuentra curro. ¿Donde?.

Curioso que no lo hayan dicho.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Ene 2023)

meusac dijo:


> Emilio Duró dice que los que estudian psicología es porque ellos mismos no están muy enteros



Lo que dice la chica est


Mas Pauer dijo:


> Duró es la definición de vendehumos. Es el Roberto Benigni de las charletas remuneradas.



Como ganarse la vida diciendo evidencias que sabe todo el mundo de forma estúpida.


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (5 Ene 2023)

Hulagu dijo:


> De Madrid a Gijón es progresar, paleto.



Ejemplo de "progresista" intelectual


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (5 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Por qué cualquier hilo en burbuja se termina conviertiendo en un hilo de conspiranoicos???



Porque nunca como ahora hemos estado en tiempos absolutamente distópicos en los que un "poder" supranacional dicta normas y promueve agendas a TODOS los países del mundo y sorprendentemente todos hacen caso y siguen las agendas. Decir que si estas normas y agendas fuesen justas, la cosa tendría un pase pero vemos día a día que el objetivo es malévolo y destructivo contra la condición humana... ruina y misería moral están esparciendo deliberadamente.... claro que los poco despiertos terminan viendo normal todo esto y tachan de conspiranóicos y negacionistas a todo el que se atreva a tocar las zonas de confor..


----------



## Yomismita (5 Ene 2023)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Alguna lectura o actividad sugerida



Familia Zero de Iñaki Piñuel


----------



## Yomismita (5 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Al menos tuvo muchas relaciones sexuales con decenas de hombres antes de morir



Fuente: tus cojones morenos


----------



## Infierno Existencial (5 Ene 2023)

Yomismita dijo:


> Fuente: tus cojones morenos



Fuente: sentido común


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Ene 2023)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> No estoy puesto sobre este caso y no lo he seguido. De primeras te da por pensar en un suicidio, pero ya leyendo lo de la dentadura tuerce las cosas. Desconozco muchos datos, como si había quedado con alguien ese día por ejemplo.
> Tiene pinta de que se va a liar todo mucho, porque claro, siendo un cadáver que ha estado en el mar un tiempo hay excusa para justificar que no se pueden ver ciertas pruebas de forma clara.
> .....



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Lo de los dientes no creo que se lo haya hecho ella a sí misma, ¿no?
En cuanto al tema del trauma y la disociación, es un tema muy interesante en psicología y el que más y el que menos lleva sus cosas. Solo que a algunos no les gusta reconocer ciertas verdades.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Ene 2023)

Algo le ocurrió que le marcó de tal forma que prefirió morir antes que vivir. Lo de trabajar con menores conflictivos tiene que joder a cualquiera decente, debe ser un trauma insuperable. No me la imagino como las de la cruz roja, comiéndole la polla a los moros. Descanse en paz.


----------



## Pajirri (5 Ene 2023)

ahora que recuerdo, su cara me suena, de a verla visto en una red social de contactos, el cual no diré el nombre.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Ene 2023)

Hulagu dijo:


> De Madrid a Gijón es progresar, paleto.



Si lo que buscas es vivir de paguicas y del trabajo y del esfuerzo de los demás, o enchufado en algún chiringuito giliprogre, ONGeta o femimarxista, pues si que lo es, desde luego.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Es muy raro que le falten los dientes...



A lo mejor callo sobre una piedra y se reventó ambas mandibulas. Si el golpe fue muy brutal se saldrian todos los dientes y vete tu a buscsrlos.


----------



## Shy (5 Ene 2023)

VOXero dijo:


> A ver, hace año y medio escribió en su Facebook esto:
> 
> *Llevaba tiempo sin publicar, quizás porque ya no me siento tan identificada con la persona que sonríe en la foto, ni con la palabra “psicóloga”. Y aunque tuviese muchas cosas sobre las que escribir, no veía el momento de remodelar la página para que tuviese una imagen y un nombre más en sintonía con mi sentir del presente. Pero esta mañana me he dado cuenta de que eso no es tan importante.
> 
> ...



Lo que es obvio es que, como buena psicóloga, no tenía ni puta idea de lo que estaba hablando.


----------



## Hulagu (5 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Es peligroso vivir en regiones social-comunistas. La mayoría de la gentuza que te encuentras en ellas y te cruzas en tu camino son criminales, delincuentes o psicópatas.
> 
> O eres uno de ellos, o tienes todas las de perder, en ocasiones con trágicas consecuencias.



Tienes razón, subnormal. NO vayas a la costa asturiana...ni al interior.....Me quedo con tu cara.


----------



## Hulagu (5 Ene 2023)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Algo le ocurrió que le marcó de tal forma que prefirió morir antes que vivir. Lo de trabajar con menores conflictivos tiene que joder a cualquiera decente, debe ser un trauma insuperable. No me la imagino como las de la cruz roja, comiéndole la polla a los moros. Descanse en paz.



A ver, subnormal 2.....NOO trabajaba con menas ni nada de eso....no te inventes mentiras para masturbarte con la imagen. Tal vez lo que le ocurriera es que entrara en este foro y leyera subnormalidades como esta de gente como tu y perdiera la fe en la raza humana....lo cual es lógico.


----------



## Hulagu (5 Ene 2023)

Pajirri dijo:


> ahora que recuerdo, su cara me suena, d*e a verla vist*o en una red social de contactos, el cual no diré el nombre.



En la rede de sacarse el graduado escolar....y en tu caso sin éxito...HABERLA


----------



## moritobelo (5 Ene 2023)

Me encantan estos hilos donde los cuñaos de barra saben mas que policia, forenses etc....

Pero si, esto es Burbuja...



Los incels te dan consejos sobre mujeres, los parados te hablan de fisica o los fracasados te dicen como hacerte rico...


----------



## El Tirador (5 Ene 2023)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Y decían que el cuerpo parecía de una anciana porque le faltaba la dentadura. ¿El mar le habrá podido arrancar la dentadura?



El Cantábrico deshace barcos enormes en un momento de descuido .Un cuerpo contra las rocas se pulveriza.


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> ...



Yo vi una vez al profesor hace 20 años en un restaurante de Claudio Coello y estaba acompañado por una señorita y parecía un prepotente.


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ene 2023)

Yomismita dijo:


> A ver, lo que cuenta sobre trauma y disociación desde un punto de vista psicológico es correcto, y la psicología tiene técnicas para hacerles frente (EMDR, tapping)...
> 
> Herramientas que desconocen una aplastante mayoría de psicólogos.



A mi me suena a que estaba muy mal y triste.


----------



## El Tirador (5 Ene 2023)

No hay pq pensar en el suicidio necesariamente . Ahora se lleva mucho lo del mindfullness y hacerse uno con la naturaleza . Hubo fotos de una mujer parecida fuera de la empalizada, en esas zonas suele haber hierba de " pelu gochu " que es altamente resbaladiza. Un traspiés y adiós.La gente de antes tenía más reflejos con esas cosas . Es sorprendente la de accidentes mortales y no , que hay por cosas de estas , por una foto o tal .En fin DEP


----------



## El Tirador (5 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo vi una vez al profesor hace 20 años en un restaurante de Claudio Coello y estaba acompañado por una señorita y parecía un prepotente.
> [/QUOTE prepotentes en la universidad española ? Eso no es posible


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (5 Ene 2023)

Yomismita dijo:


> A ver, lo que cuenta sobre trauma y disociación desde un punto de vista psicológico es correcto, y la psicología tiene técnicas para hacerles frente (EMDR, tapping)...
> 
> Herramientas que desconocen una aplastante mayoría de psicólogos.



Hay controversia sobre la EMDR. No se sabe si el movimiento ocular tiene algo que ver con el proceso, por ejemplo. Todos los metaanálisis que he leído concluyen que los estudios son de baja calidad (pocos participantes, posibles sesgos por parte del investigador, etc). En mi opinión, el tapping y los movimientos de los ojos probablemente no tienen ningún efecto significativo, y el cambio se produce por la experiencia terapéutica, la cual incluye desensibilización y exposición.

Lo bueno del tema es que es posible para uno hacerlo en casa y ver si le funciona, sin necesidad de gastar un duro.

En general, para el estrés posttraumático, yo recomendaría una exposición prolongada, que es lo que más suele funcionar.

Luego, en general, intentar rodearse de personas buenas, es una clave para que la mayoría de los trastornos mejoren. De lo contrario, en atmósferas donde reina la desconfianza, la frustración o el miedo, se activarán más las partes del cerebro que tienen que ver con la supervivencia y, precisamente por eso, los trastornos se harán más presentes.


----------



## Salchichonio (5 Ene 2023)

Menudo tarado el Ayn, tiene su gracia normalmente pero aquí ya da asco pena difamando


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 Ene 2023)

Pajirri dijo:


> ahora que recuerdo, su cara me suena, de a verla visto en una red social de contactos, el cual no diré el nombre.



Fetlife?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2023)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Alguna lectura o actividad sugerida



Filosofía.

En mi caso Ayn Rand. 

Y después Karate y Pesas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2023)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Menudo tarado el Ayn, tiene su gracia normalmente pero aquí ya da asco pena difamando



A nadie difamo.

Me limito a describir los hechos: El respetabilísimo y de edad madura Sr. Profesor escogió como _*secretaria personal*_ a la atractiva y joven alumna.

Luego la alumna por motivos a investigar abandona su Universidad, su irreprochable relación laboral con el respetabilísimo Sr. profesor y hasta si Comunidad autónoma, y por motivos no explicados se muda 500 Km al norte y myere en extrañas cicunstancias tras publicar mensajes un tanto turbios.

¿A quién difamo?


----------



## Vnsky77 (5 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> A lo mejor callo sobre una piedra y se reventó ambas mandibulas. Si el golpe fue muy brutal se saldrian todos los dientes y vete tu a buscsrlos.



Dónde han dado esa información de la falta de dentadura?? No lo he leído en prensa ni oido en tv...


----------



## Yomismita (5 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Hay controversia sobre la EMDR. No se sabe si el movimiento ocular tiene algo que ver con el proceso, por ejemplo. Todos los metaanálisis que he leído concluyen que los estudios son de baja calidad (pocos participantes, posibles sesgos por parte del investigador, etc). En mi opinión, el tapping y los movimientos de los ojos probablemente no tienen ningún efecto significativo, y el cambio se produce por la experiencia terapéutica, la cual incluye desensibilización y exposición.
> 
> Lo bueno del tema es que es posible para uno hacerlo en casa y ver si le funciona, sin necesidad de gastar un duro.
> 
> ...



Yo te puedo hablar desde la experiencia, psicóloga a la que le contaba la experiencia traumática y me decía tienes que superarlo dinero tirado a la basura, psicóloga que aplicó EMDR, poder recordar la experiencia traumática sin alterarme.

Dices que recomendarías exposición prolongada, ¿a qué?


----------



## Militarícese (5 Ene 2023)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> La Psicología que estudió desgraciadamente no le fue útil.
> 
> ...



Si digo lo que pienso del amigo Urra, voy a la cárcel


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (5 Ene 2023)

Yomismita dijo:


> Yo te puedo hablar desde la experiencia, psicóloga a la que le contaba la experiencia traumática y me decía tienes que superarlo dinero tirado a la basura, psicóloga que aplicó EMDR, poder recordar la experiencia traumática sin alterarme.
> 
> Dices que recomendarías exposición prolongada, ¿a qué?



¿La primera simplemente te decía "tienes que superarlo"? Vaya psicóloga...


*¿Qué es la Terapia Exposición Prolongada (PE)?*

PE es un tratamiento de primera línea para el Trastorno por Estrés Postraumático. La calidad y cantidad de estudios realizados lo ubican como el tratamiento cognitivo-conductual más investigado respecto de su eficacia (ISTSS, 2009; Institute of Medicine of the National Academies, 2008). Consiste en un tratamiento individual para personas que sufrieron uno o múltiples traumas (por ej., abuso sexual infantil) y cumplen criterios para Trastorno por Estrés Postraumático. Ha demostrado ser eficaz para reducir la severidad de los síntomas postraumáticos, incluídos la ira, la culpa, los síntomas disociativos, la ansiedad y la depresión.

La duración del tratamiento oscila entre 8 y 15 consultas de 90-120 min. aproximadamente. La duración establecida se encuentra en función de los estudios de eficacia y efectividad, por lo cual es posible que la misma varíe según las características o necesidades del paciente.


El tratamiento de PE comprende:


- Psicoeducación acerca de las reacciones traumáticas

Consiste en explicar al paciente las diferentes reacciones cognitivas, emocionales, y conductuales después de un trauma y los problemas que traen aparejadas. Durante la psicoeducación se busca además validar las reacciones del paciente y brindarle esperanza respecto de aquellas cosas que podrá superar con el tratamiento.


- Reentrenamiento Respiratorio

Es una estrategia de manejo de la ansiedad destinada a favorecer la relajación y puede ser de ayuda especialmente al comienzo del tratamiento.


- Exposición In Vivo (EX/IV)

La EX/IV comprende una primera parte en la cual se explica al paciente cuales son las razones por las cuales sus síntomas persisten a lo largo del tiempo, y cómo la EX/IV puede ayudarlos. Luego se elabora una jerarquía en la cual se incluye situaciones que disparan recuerdos del trauma, o bien que generan miedo a que el trauma se repita, y se incorporan ejercicios de activación conductual. Finalmente, en forma consensuada con el paciente se elige el primer ejercicio a practicar.


- Exposición Imaginal (EX/IM)

Muchos pacientes recuerdan el trauma en forma tan vívida que sienten el mismo temor que sintieron en ese momento, por esa razón desarrollan miedo a recodar. La EX/IM comprende una preparación previa (rationale), y consiste en revisar los recuerdos del trauma de una forma determinada que ayude a los pacientes a distinguir entre el pasado (trauma) y el presente (recuerdos), a tomar una perspectiva diferente acerca de lo ocurrido, y favorecer el control de los recuerdos del trauma.


- Procesamiento

Toda estrategia de exposición es seguida de una etapa de procesamiento. Por ejemplo, la EX/IM comprende una etapa de procesamiento al finalizar el tiempo de exposición, durante el cual se expande la información obtenida y se ayuda al paciente a comprender sus acciones o decisiones durante el trauma, a examinar más de cerca aquellos pensamientos negativos que mantienen el malestar, y contrastar sus temores iniciales con sus reacciones emocionales al finalizar la exposición.


----------



## elpesetilla (5 Ene 2023)

Cuando hay algún caso como este se ve la cantidad de trastornados mentales que pululan por el foro madre mía


----------



## Yomismita (5 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿La primera simplemente te decía "tienes que superarlo"? Vaya psicóloga...
> 
> 
> *¿Qué es la Terapia Exposición Prolongada (PE)?*
> ...



La primera, mala no, lo siguiente...

Buena explicación de la exposición prolongada, la psicoeducacion es muy importante. La EMDR es que funciona que parece magia. Si quieres intentar hacer algo en casa busca videos en YouTube sobre la técnica del abrazo de la mariposa.


----------



## Hulagu (5 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo vi una vez al profesor hace 20 años en un restaurante de Claudio Coello y estaba acompañado por una señorita y parecía un prepotente.



hace 20 años.....


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Ene 2023)

Mmmm en fecha 23 y algún que otro simbolito llamativo que apesta a logia.


----------



## Hulagu (5 Ene 2023)

¿Alguna explicación mas de efectos del mar, o de psicología de florero nini?.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Algo le ocurrió que le marcó de tal forma que prefirió morir antes que vivir. Lo de trabajar con menores conflictivos tiene que joder a cualquiera decente, debe ser un trauma insuperable. No me la imagino como las de la cruz roja, comiéndole la polla a los moros. Descanse en paz.



Trabajar con chavales conflictivos te marca, porque ves la maldad en su máximo esplendor, y te das cuenta de que la mayoría no van a cambiar nunca y que esa es su forma de ver las cosas. Muchas mujeres se meten en esas cosas y luego se dan cuenta de la dura realidad, que además le afecta en su vida real. Lo mismo muchas que se meten a abogadas y cuando tienen que defender a delincuentes de verdad, lo dejan.

En este caso es difícil pronunciarse porque casi no hay datos. Mujer joven, semiguapa, sin pareja conocida, 32 años,...


----------



## cabronavirus (6 Ene 2023)

A mí me recuerda al caso 









Maite Cantero, la joven de Rivas hallada muerta en la Laguna del Campillo, murió de forma accidental tras caerse


La autopsia practicada este viernes a la joven de 27 años Maite Cantarero, cuyo cuerpo sin vida se halló el jueves en una zona cercana a la Laguna...




www.telemadrid.es





Los cambios esos de no es suicido, luego sí, son huesos de animales, luego no, a mí me da que son ocultaciones, llamadme magufo.

El caso huele a chamusquina de eso no hay duda.



cacho_perro dijo:


> SÍNDROME DE MUJER BLANCA JOVEN GUAPA DE BUENA FAMILIA DESAPARECIDA Nº 432342333 EN EX-PAIN.... SI FUERA UN VIEJO FEO POVRE NI PUTO CASO NI SE HABRÍA MOVILIZADO Y GASTADO LA PASTA QUE SE HA HECHO, IRÍA AL MONTÓN DE CHOPOCIENTAS DESAPARICIONES QUE HAY AL AÑO EN ESTE BENDITO PAÍS SIN HACER NI PVTO CASO POR "FALTA DE MEDIOS" Y A TOMAR POR CULO....



Aunque tengas parte de razón, estos casos pueden servir para desentrañar la realidad de desaparecidos, me parece estúpido pensar "de los casos no mediáticos como a nadie interesan, pues nada, y de los mediáticos pasamos porque son mediáticos", eso sólo beneficia a criminales y a NPCs que viven tranquilos en los mundos de Yuppi.


----------

